
Move over product manager, introducing the Behavioral Product Manager - Bermster
https://medium.com/behavioral-economics-1/move-over-product-manager-introducing-the-behavioral-product-manager-ab8612f45ae8
======
Bermster
The evolution of the PM. How behavioral science will (and is) changing the
role and how product development happens.

